
US and UK 'hacked into Israeli drones and planes' - rwmj
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-35440523
======
rwmj
Some of the hacked images available here:
[https://theintercept.com/2016/01/28/hacked-images-from-
israe...](https://theintercept.com/2016/01/28/hacked-images-from-israels-
drone-fleet/)

You would think that drone data links would be encrypted and key management
would be taken seriously. Israel has no shortage of great software engineers
either. So quite an impressive attack.

